# Handy schnittsteller ermitteln



## 0din (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab grade das glück innem haushalt zu sein in dem mehrere bluetooth fähige handys sind (selbst handyfrei)

nun frage ich mich doch ab wie ich verbindung mit den dingern machen könnte. ich kann mir nämlich nich vorstellen das jedes handy am selben port offen ist.
ich suche eig. ne möglichkeit simple dinge vom handy zu erfragen (akku stand, "wird angerufen", etc.)

ich hoffe das ihr mir sagn könntet wie ich an die schnittstellen / befehle komme (Prof. Dr. Dr. Google ist bereits befragt  )

Danke schonmal


----------



## noobadix (23. Dez 2009)

Meines Wissens funktioniert das nur im beidseitigen Einvernehmen (->Verbindung erstellen + Dienste abfragen)


----------



## tuxedo (24. Dez 2009)

Das braucht nicht einfach nur beidseitiges Einverständnis. Auf dem Handy muss ein Programm laufen das die die Infos anbietet. "Einfach so" verrät das Handy über Bluetooth, auch wenns mit nem PC gekoppelt wurde, nix dergleichen.

- Alex


----------



## 0din (28. Dez 2009)

Hmm, die idee is mir im auto gekommen... das stellt automatisch verbindung zum handy her (via Bt) un soweit ich das technisches verständnis meiner freundin kenne, wurde da auch nix installiert.
Aber auf gut deutsch, ich müsste client-server basteln um an die daten zu kommen.

Danke für die hilfe.


----------



## tuxedo (28. Dez 2009)

Handys in FSE sind wenn dann gekoppelt.
D.h. das Aut hat die "erlaubnis" auf das Handy zuzugreifen. I.d.R. werden da via AT-Befehle (google hilft) rudimentär Infos abgefragt bzw. das Handy bedient. 

Alles was nicht über AT-Befehle geht, wird über diverse Bluetooth-Profile geregelt. Auch auch hier ist der Zugrff begrenzt. Um das volle Spektrum auszureizen wirst du um eine Art Client-Server Anwendung nicht rumkommen.

- Alex


----------



## 0din (28. Dez 2009)

na das is doch mal n wort  
ich will ja keine riesen sprünge machen, simple infos raus fragen reicht mir dicke (bin scho gestresst mit der reinen verbindung)

ich google ma auf AT-Befehle, ma schaun was da so kommt


----------



## 0din (4. Jan 2010)

ich muss leider doch noch mal was nachfragen was hierzu passt... ^^ 

Ich hab nu mal nach den AT-Befehln geschaut un nen weg gefunden wie ich evtl. mit nem handy verbindung aufbaun... aber wohin(?) muss ich die verbindung aufbaun um die at befehle an das handy schickn zu können


----------



## tuxedo (5. Jan 2010)

Handy <---RS232 [evtl. via Bluetooth]-----> PC

- Alex


----------



## 0din (7. Jan 2010)

Ich leg das ganze erstmal auf die seite... das ganze service gesuche bzw. die verbindung zu nem gerät is mir no merklich zu hoch... 

aber danke für die hilfe


----------

